# Fur meets in SF



## Vex_Varg (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone one knows of any fur meets here in san fran. 

I just moved up here and figure that would help me meet people and not hate the city so much. I loved visiting, but living here isn't sitting well. 

So yeah if you know of any hook a wolfy up ^.^


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 4, 2010)

i haven't been to any of the furmeets in the bay area, but I heard there is one in Berkeley, accessible by BART


----------



## LoranSkunky (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I know, really LATE reply hun?

I highly suggest

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nocalfurs

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Bay_Area_Furry

and get on BAF, which is the local mailing list (if you have not already).

http://www.fur.com/mailman/listinfo/baf


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

At least your in a bigger area, Fresno isnt known for its fur enthusiasts anyways Cali's a big state so i might go the distance 

wow that is an outdated post


----------

